# G12xl for sale



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have this tractor since 1985 its a 1981 model and all there and in working condition. It has a 42" rear discharge mower and a 40" plow/wheel weights.
I live in central Pa. ill try to answer any questions.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome. Got any pictures?


----------

